# Karate Belt Advice



## Beatrice2420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone have advice on embroidering on karate belts. The thick material is creating a bit of a challenge. Some have turned out well, but others not so good....

thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

It's going to require a tension adjustment. The extra fabric creates more drag on the thread. Using scrap fabrics, you might simulate the thickness of a belt and run some test letters on it. Most folks either use a clamping system for karate belts or sticky backing. It's been a while since I had a belt to do, but I use sticky backing and I think I loosen the top tension to compensate for the extra pull created on the thread from the thickness of the belt.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The only thing we do differently is to use the same 80/12 gebelub needles we use on hats. We hoop a piece of tearaway and use masking tape to hold the belt on the backing. We do belts several times a week and most we do with metallic thread. We don't change tensions and we run them at about 800 SPM. There is one brand of belt, and sorry I can't recall the brand, but they have some sort of rib internal in the belt and they drove us crazy to the point where we told them no more.

We stopped doing nylon dog collars but the belts are easy...


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

I do a LOT of belt on my Amaya. I use the dog collar hoop and stretch the belt across it. Then I use a sharp needle and I run around 600 stitches per minute. Usually runs fine with no breaks!


----------

